# EN: Je n'ai pas d'ordinateur



## yvesclaude

Hello,

can you tell me if it's correct to write... :

- I haven't computer 

or if I must write :

- I haven't *any* computer

Thanks so much,

yves


----------



## Greyfriar

'I don't have a computer'.


----------



## SteveD

Or (more colloquially):

"I haven't got a computer"


----------



## JMgif

I haven't a computer.


----------



## yvesclaude

Thanks a lot,

yves


----------



## franc 91

I haven't a computor would be the American English version. I would say - I haven't got a computor (which I don't find particularly colloquial) or I don't have a computor.
(Je donne les deux conjugaisons à mes élèves)


----------



## JMgif

It's colloquial because "got" it isn't exactly proper english..


----------



## franc 91

Well in BE it is NOT colloquial


----------



## massirifani

What about, I have *no* computer?


----------



## RuthOU

Greyfriar said:


> 'I don't have a computer'.


 
Both sentences are used but I would say this one is correct usage



massirifani said:


> What about, I have *no* computer?


 
This isn't incorrect but you probably wouldnt hear an english person saying it.

'I don't have' is more common than 'I have no'


----------



## jann

franc 91 said:


> I haven't a computor would be the American English version.


No, I'm sorry, this is not an "American" version.  It sounds just as strange to me as it must to you.   That said, it is understandable, and sounds even a bit formal or old-fashioned.

In standard AE we say, "I *don't have* a computer."

"I have *no* computer" is also possible, though less frequent (used perhaps for emphasis).

We also commonly say, "I *haven't got* a computer," but this usage is considered somewhat colloquial in AE (as mentioned above) because "to have" carries all the meaning of possession that is necessary, rendering "got" redundant.  I can't comment on the standard/colloquial aspect of this version in BE.


----------



## jarrette

jann said:


> No, I'm sorry, this is not an "American" version.   It sounds just as strange to me as it must to you.



Absolutely agreed.  I felt compelled to comment here, too, but jann beat me to it.



Also note, for future reference (although this is NOT correct at all), many people where I'm from would say (but rarely write!) "I ain't got a computer".

The _ain't got_ in American English is very common, especially in the South I would say, so you should be able to recognize it.  Just don't use it if you want to be taken as educated.


----------



## brillent

franc 91 said:


> I haven't a computor would be the American English version.



It's funny you should say that, because I was about to say it was an occasionally acceptable British English variant  Guess it isn't after all! The only situation in American English where we say *I haven't a NOUN* without the *got* is with idiomatic expressions...and actually maybe not even then (Do we say "I haven't a hope" in American English or is Terry Pratchett feeding my parser again? "I haven't a hope of winning." "I haven't got a hope of winning." Ugh I dunno. The got version sounds better, though.).

So it sounds like it's always more idiomatically correct to say "I haven't *got a* computer," or "I *don't have a* computer," which sounds a little more proper to me. Either works fine, though.

And I don't recommend using *I ain't got a computer* in any circumstances. I guess there are some places in the States where people really talk that way, but, um, I've never personally known anyone to actually use that structure (I think of it more as a joke). It doesn't sound charmingly colloquial to my West Coast ears, just...awkward. Sorry, southerners <3


----------



## ajparis

Now that "I haven't a computer" has been cleared up, I'd like to add that for me the problem with "I haven't got a computer" is not that it is too colloquial. For me this expression is totally acceptable in American English for _temporary situations_ : "I haven't got any money" (on me right now) as opposed to "I don't have any money" (I am destitute."  The reason "I haven't got a computer" sounds "colloquial" is that a computer (or car, home, refrigerator) is a long-term purchase. That's why you don't hear it.


----------

